# Potty Training Schedule



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi All :biggrin:

I have been trying to figure out how to get the perfect "potty schedule" for my puppy thats coming soon (to be named Arthur hehe) and have found this online 

How To Housebreak A Puppy

However, from what I have read, little puppies wont be able to hold it through the night and some other websites have suggested taking it out every 30 minutes. 

Was just wondering what approach everyone here took  

Thanks! 

Nicole


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine were crated during the night, right next to my bed. I would take mine to a pee pad, right before bed. When they would whimper through the night, I'd take them to the pad again. Make sure that the crate is not too large or they will go in the crate. It wasn't too long until they slept through the night without having to go. The very first thing, in the morning, I 'd take them to the pad again. Lots of praise and small treats, gets the job done!....oh and patience. LOL


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I was really lucky with Bailey. His breeder (Josymir) had already pad trained him before he came home at 12 weeks so I just had to reinforce her training. I never had to use a crate. I used a Seabreeze exercise pen for the day and he had a soft sided crate right next to my bed at night. I put a pad down in his pen and he would use it during the night and go right back to sleep. Such a good boy!

How old will Arthur be when you pick him up?

I just love his name!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

With my first dog it really was every 15 to 30 minutes for the first month or two. Our second pup is amazingly different he can go an hour or more.

So after play, pee, after sleep, pee, after being crated, pee. 30 minutes to an hour after eating pee and possibly poo. Other times pee about every thirty minutes at first.

I crate train and cannot imagine how difficult potty training is without it. When I cant watch.the pup they go in the crate. I resigned myself to the fact that the first several months after getting my pup, my life will consist heavily of cleaning up poop and pee and bathing puppies. I work and he is crated while I am at work, I do get to come home for lunch to let the boys out. I do not expect the little guy to hold it that long, I use towels in his crate and it has just enough room that he doesnt have to sit in his own poo and pee.

Many people prefer puppy pads and a playpen.


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

Arthur will be about 8 weeks. I know the American age is 12 weeks but here iN australia all the breeders seem to be sending them off at 8, so I guess I'll take their word for it =S 

I will be at uni 3 days a week but only for 3 hours. I should probably leave him in an x-pen at this time. I've already got one bought and read about a suitable set up. I'm really concerned about the daily schedule on days that I can control it though... 

Would you recommend trying maybe an hour at a time and increasing the time in between if he needs to go?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

At 8 weeks, your pup will go often. He might not get the hang of it right away. You'll just have to keep watching for signs like circling and after he eats. He may even go in his crate. I've had pups that age and it does take a while. With patience and consistency he'll get there. Good luck!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

At eight weeks I doubt he can hold it for an hour. Bailey was 12 weeks when he came home and had to go every 15 minutes or so when he was playing.

It's a shame they don't hold Maltese puppies until 12 weeks in your country. Not only is it better for the puppy, it makes it much easier for the owner, too.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I agree, 8 weeks is just too young. You can realistically expect pottying every 10-15 minutes at that age. Sounds crazy but it is true.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bella is not normal - LOL. When I first got her, I crated her at night and except for one time, she NEVER peed or pooped in her crate nor did she whine to be taken out. Maybe she is part camel but that little girl has been able to hold her bladder from day one. As she got a little older, I transitioned her to her IRIS pen with bed, bowls, pee pad and she would use the pad, occasionally, at night to pee. Once her shots were complete, I started taking her outside to use the bathroom about an hour before lights out and she has been great - she does her business outside and does not use the pee pad at night even though it is in her pen if she needs it. She also does not use the pee pad during the day if I have had to leave her behind for some reason. She waits to until I go home and then does her stuff outside. It baffles me. I've hit the doggie housebreaking lotto with her. Bizarre.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

babycake7 said:


> Bella is not normal - LOL. When I first got her, I crated her at night and except for one time, she NEVER peed or pooped in her crate nor did she whine to be taken out. Maybe she is part camel but that little girl has been able to hold her bladder from day one. As she got a little older, I transitioned her to her IRIS pen with bed, bowls, pee pad and she would use the pad, occasionally, at night to pee. Once her shots were complete, I started taking her outside to use the bathroom about an hour before lights out and she has been great - she does her business outside and does not use the pee pad at night even though it is in her pen if she needs it. She also does not use the pee pad during the day if I have had to leave her behind for some reason. She waits to until I go home and then does her stuff outside. It baffles me. I've hit the doggie housebreaking lotto with her. Bizarre.







I had a fluff like that(Avalon) I can honestly say that she never had an accident in the house. She was outside trained. Count your lucky stars!


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bella's mum, I am rather envious. This forum is the only place that is honest with me about how often the puppy will go. I am worried. I will come up with a schedule soon and post it up and check whether everyone believes it to be appropriate! 

Thanks guys!


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

Gidget was 9 weeks old when we got her, and she was another "camel." She could hold it an inordinately long time, but that is unusual. I have heard the word xpen, but I don't know exactly what they are. We kept Gidget in a child's playpen when we first got her. Her bed and food and water was at one end and pee pad at the other. When we could not literally have our eyes on her, she was in that play pen and trained to the pee pad. Gidget is 14 months old now is totally house trained and has the run of the house(the play pen is long gone), and I can't say I remember it taking very long or being a big ordeal.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I got Cici at 9 weeks and she never had an accident in her crate. We got her the Petmate one that has a zeebra print pattern, it's big enough for her to move around, but small enough so she doesn't go in a corner and pees, since dogs usually don't pee where they sleep. At night I only had to get up twice for her to go potty and she seemed to do great. I had previously read about puppies and going potty during the night and I was prepared to get up every hour, but she surprised me by not wanting to that often! 
I made sure to give her water like an hour and a half before bed time, and waited around for her to pee, then when she did I put her in her crate. I had read someone recommend not giving them food or water after 8pm. I think for the first few days that's a good idea untill they get the hang of the routine. Different things work for different puppies and their owners . 
Goodluck!


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

I agree with everyone on taking Arthur out every 15-30 minutes or so, but I just wanted to mention my experience with taking Sophie out during the night. 
The first night I got her, I decided to wake her up at 3 am and take her to her pee pad. Turns out, when I put her on the pee pad, she fell asleep :smrofl: The first two nights, she slept the whole night through, by for the next couple of months, she would whine when she had to go out. So I learned very soon that I should let her wake me and and not vice versa. Now keep in mind that she was 13 weeks when I got her and she was also in a crate. But I think the same message applies.

Good luck with little Arthur!


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello! 

Oh gosh every 15 - 30 minutes is gonna be a chore but I guess this is what I signed up for! I have also read somewhere that I shouldnt let the dog wake me because it teaches them to "command" their owner but maybe I will try this attempt since it has worked for all of you maltese parents  

thanks a lot guys. I will try every 30 mins until I know he can hold it for longer! Crate training it is for when im home and exercise pen (a small area with crate, potty etc) when im out


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Try not to panic. The 15-30 minute potty breaks are for an awake puppy. A sleeping puppy can hold it longer.

The key to successful potty training is diligently watching your puppy with 100% of your attention and confining him when you cannot. If you set your puppy up for success and take him to his pads on schedule, potty training will go well. The people who struggled with potty training were the ones who gave too much freedom.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

There is a book titled, "How To Housebreak Your Dog in Seven Days." It describes housebreaking at different ages with different owner schedules.


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

ckanen2n said:


> There is a book titled, "How To Housebreak Your Dog in Seven Days." It describes housebreaking at different ages with different owner schedules.


I read one of the schedules for a working owner and it says to confine the pup from 8 - 6pm :huh: doesnt that mean that the pup will go in the crate and create bad behaviour? 

i think one of the reasons I am getting panicky is because there are so many different opinions on how to do this  

thanks again everyone


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Chrisman Maltese has a good schedule on their website:

Maltese housebreaking schedule

Remember Maltese puppies here in the US don't go to their new homes until they are 12 weeks old so this schedule is for an older puppy.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

If you put a pad in the xpen, it will help train your pup to be pad trained and when you are home you can work on being outside trained.... make sure you divide the xpen up so she has a clean area to be in on the other side away from the pad....

Housebreaking is an investment.... it takes dedication. But it is totally worth every minute.... because 4-5 months of hard work will pay off for a lifetime with your wonderful fluff. So just remember it is just like having a baby - you are invested in training your pup to be your companion.

The best way to help train a dog or puppy to learn to go outside is to take them out like you've read: every 15-30 minutes. Set an alarm so you can remind yourself. Don't rely on the puppy to tell you she needs to go out. By the time she is circling, she may start peeing before you can scoop her up.

Tether her to you when you are home and have her with you. Or keep her in the xpen if you have to be busy. When she potties on her pad in the xpen, praise her. That will be a good option for her!

Grace is only outside trained. I sometimes wish she could use a potty pad... we get so hot in the summer here and she hates going potty outside ....she will hold it all day  so there are benefits to having a puppy who can go outside or inside on a pad.

Best of luck to you


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the great insight. I will let you know how this works out for me once I get Arthur  to help out other new owners!


----------

